# Ceramic overload



## JGUIS (Oct 10, 2006)

I found more stuff made from clay than glass today.  Here's some of it.


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll just run them down.  Only one is marked, so if any stand out, please let me know what it is.


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 10, 2006)

1


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 10, 2006)

2


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 10, 2006)

3


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 10, 2006)

4


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 10, 2006)

5 This is the bottom of the one with the large top fin.


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 10, 2006)

6


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 10, 2006)

7 This on is a new one on me, an insulator with a built in 90?


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 10, 2006)

8


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 10, 2006)

9  This one is stamped with G P Co (or G B Co, the glaze is thick over the letter)


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 10, 2006)

10


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 10, 2006)

11


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 10, 2006)

This thing is embossed The Adsfalit Sealer 342 Madison Ave. N.Y.C.  patents applied for  Clean-Quick-Simple-Sure  on the top.


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 10, 2006)

The bottom reads: Another Curtiss idea in advanced merchandising  "Properly sealed packages brings repeat customers" Otto Schnering president.  Some kind of taping contraption.  Any ideas?


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 10, 2006)

I forgot to mention, the two large insulators are about 12 1/4" at their longest point.


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's the carnival glass one, I've found many pieces of these here.


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 10, 2006)

Hopefully I'll find a whole one, these things sure are purdy.[&:]


----------



## bikegoon (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice!
 Is number 8 insulator marked?
 I live south of Dayton, near Lebanon and found one just like it but a bit darker with no labling/embossing.


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 10, 2006)

Nope, no markings at all.  I know it's pre 1930, as it was found about 3 or 4' down, in the bottom rust layer.


----------



## Brains (Oct 10, 2006)

where are you gettin all the cool insulators here in ohio! All i can get is hemingray 42's and the 1 time i get a really cool insulator, it splits apart!  So, are any of those whole? That carnival 1 looks like it would book around $100 if whole but i could be wr0ng.
  Cool stuff!!!!!

 -Bryan


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 10, 2006)

All this stuff is from an old town dump a couple counties away.  You literally trip over the insulators, they're everywhere, and large.  Packing all that crap back to the truck was very sucky, let me tell you, but I wanted to try and get some of it identified.  I left at least 2 5 gal. buckets of the same types broken there, and most of them were found on top.  I'll grab you some stuff, but I don't know how/when I can get it up to you, shipping these things would kill for sure.


----------



## Brains (Oct 10, 2006)

perhaps i could come down there? i know new lexington is far away but i could perswade my dad to take me on the weekend. I have never found any real power insulators before, aside from 1's that were ment for telephone but were being used for power. I will se what i can do.


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 11, 2006)

Just got word from Elton that these are NL, some of the most common of course, but it works for me.  Now to just find a couple whole ones to display.[]


----------



## Bixel (Oct 11, 2006)

Josh, where the hell are you digging?  I want in!


----------



## Brains (Oct 11, 2006)

well i live closer so eennwww [][] i gota ask my dad when he is half asleap so he just answers yes[]


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey Kyle, empty your inbox so I can PM you.


----------



## Bixel (Oct 11, 2006)

There you go.... it should work now.


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 11, 2006)

How about an unknown NL for ya.  Find this one in your books kiddies.[]


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 11, 2006)

Another view


----------



## madman (Oct 12, 2006)

yo jg  that canival glass is sweet  wow hope you find a whole one  oh buy the way yor sises box is on the way mike


----------



## bikegoon (Oct 15, 2006)

I could join ya![]


----------

